# [H] Levelstopp - Maiorum Memoria sucht!



## Brotzo (11. Mai 2014)

Seid gegrüßt! 

Ich möchte Euch das Gildenprojekt &#8222;Maiorum Memoria" von KdV vorstellen. Da Ihr schon auf diesen Beitrag geklickt habt, 
vermute ich eine gewisse Neugier um was es sich dabei handelt.

Nun denn, so lasst mich erklären.

Maiorum Memoria ist eine Levelstopp Gilde auf Kult der Verdammten, die gerade an ihren Anfängen steht.

Unsere Motivation besteht darin, den immer schneller werdenden Rhythmus des Spieles ein wenig entgegenzuwirken und 
alles etwas gemütlicher werden zu lassen. Wir stoppen gemeinsam auf einer Stufe um jedem die Möglichkeit zu geben, 
den Anschluss zu wahren. Während dieser Zeit bestreiten wir zusammen Instanzen,kümmern uns um Ruf bei Fraktionen, 
helfen beim Questen, festigen unser Wissen im Handwerk oder trinken gemütlich im Gebrochenen Hauer ein paar Becher Froschgiftbier.

Der Levelstopp wird aufgehoben, sobald die Mehrheit beschließt weiter zu ziehen und das Level wird um 5-10 Stufen angehoben. 
Diese Methode werden wir beibehalten, denn es geht uns um die Gemeinschaft und darum, selbst die kleinsten Instanzen 
Gildenintern in Ruhe noch einmal zu erleben.

Um dies zu realisieren begibt man sich auf dem aktuellen Höchstlevel (derzeit auf Stufe 20) rechtzeitig zum Tal der Ehre und sucht dort einen NPC auf, der 
einem für Zehn Gold den Erhalt von Erfahrungspunkten deaktiviert. Sobald wir beschließen das Level zu erhöhen, begibt man sich erneut 
zu diesem NPC, zahlt Zehn Gold und es geht weiter bis zum nächsten Stopp.

Auf den interessanten Leveln (60, 70, 80, 85) werden wir längere Zeit verweilen und erst dann weiterziehen, wenn alle Schlachtzüge
erfolgreich beendet wurden oder die Gilde beschließt weiter zuleveln.


Wenn Ihr Fragen habt, wendet euch Ingame an Magmartar, Humpler oder Huuwas. Weitere Informationen und einen Einblick zur Philosophie 
der Gilde entnehmt Ihr bitte unserem Forum und wenn Interesse besteht, schreibt eine Bewerbung.

So lasst es uns anpacken!







Homepage: www.maiorum-memoria.de


Gildeninformation: www.maiorum-memoria.de/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=11


----------



## Brotzo (14. Mai 2014)

Ein kurzes Update zum Projekt:

Die Gilde wächst so langsam und wir haben die ersten Gildenerfolge eingeheimst =)
Wir suchen weiterhin nach neuen Mitstreitern und jeder, der Lust hat, WoW etwas ruhiger 
und friedlicher angehen zu lassen, ist Herzlich eingeladen sich InGame oder in unserem 
Forum zu melden.

Grüße!


----------



## Brotzo (28. Mai 2014)

Kurzes Update und aktueller Zwischenstand:

Wir haben momentan eine kunterbunte Mischung aus 20 Aktive Mitspieler, vom blutigen Anfänger bis hin zum langjährigen Veteran, die neue Höchststufe wurde auf Level 34 gesetzt 
und wir freuen uns weiterhin über jeden neue Streiter, der Spaß am Spiel mitbringt =)

Also meldet euch im Forum oder InGame bei Huuwas, Magmartar oder Humpler!



Grüße!


----------



## Brotzo (15. Juli 2014)

*Update vom 15.07.2014*

Nach der kleinen Sommerpause und der tollen WM sind wir wieder auf der Suche nach Mitspielern.
Aktuell steht unser *Stopplevel bei 60*. Am Sonntag dem 20.07.2014 zieht die erste Gruppe tapferer Helden
in den Schlund des Geschmolzenen Kern um dort für Ruhm und Ehre zu kämpfen... uuuund Loot...  

Da wir noch eine ganze Weile auf der *Stufe 60* bleiben werden, ist es auch kein Problem, wenn man 
ganz Neu bei uns anfängt. Darüber hinaus haben wir auch noch einige Mitstreiter, bei denen 
die Questbücher reichlich gefüllt sind ;D



Link zur Homepage: www.maiorum-memoria.de

Gildeninformationen: Hier klicken!


----------



## Brotzo (8. August 2014)

*Wir suchen tatkräftige Unterstützung für die Raids auf Stufe 60!*

Jede Klasse des Classic Content (keine DK oder Mönche) ist willkommen sich mit uns gemeinsam in den Kampf 
gegen Ragnaros, Nefarian und C'thun zu stürzen!

Bevorzugt gesucht werden Damage Dealer, dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob Fern- oder Nahkämpfer.

Eine Vorstellung eurer Seits bei uns im Forum *oder* ein kurzes Gespräch im TS und schon kann es losgehen! 


Bewerben könnt ihr euch HIER


Für die Daten des TS schreibt Huuwas, Humpler oder Magmartar InGame an und alles weitere wird geklärt.



Grüße!


----------

